# Help replacing MAF Sensor '88 300zx 2+2



## wrathofjo (Sep 24, 2010)

I need to replace the MAF Sensor on my '88 2+2 Z. It looks like something I should be able to do myself, but I've never replaced a MAF Sensor before. If anyone out there has done this before and can offer me some kind of a guide I would be very grateful. Thanks.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Open hood.
Open eyes.

It really is that simple.


----------



## wrathofjo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, I guess?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Open hood.
> Open eyes.
> 
> It really is that simple.


Your fich page is not working correctly. When you click on your links they are reported as broke. 

*"Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to z31.com"*

I'm using Chrome and Firefox. 

ZBUM's Z31 Fiche Index Page


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes. Z31.com is down right now. They're waiting on the owner to authorize the DNS server change to the new location.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IIRC, four 10MM head bolts that you need to get from the bottom of the bracket and two clamps. The problems usually arise when the bolts seize into the air flow meter housing or when the rubber ducts harden up due to heat and time and loose their flexibility. Spraying the openings of the ducts with spray silicone lube can be helpful in reassembly.


----------

